# Please pray for her



## Lady La La (25 November 2010)

My beautiful starla horse has banged her head. She has fractured her skull and is suffering severe neurological problems. She has no control over her balance and is breathing in air through the hole in her head. She currently has no sight at all and is bleeding from her nose. Vet has given her a hundred different injections including pain killers. He is coming back this afternoon to see if the swelling on her brain and neurological problems have subsided, if no improvement we will have to say goodbye. He assured me at this moment she is pain free just probably very confused. Please all, give her your best vibes I feel like my heart is breaking for her.


----------



## Sophiesmum (25 November 2010)

How awful - keeping everything crossed for you x


----------



## DW Team (25 November 2010)

(((((((())))))) to you both.


----------



## PerdixPerdix (25 November 2010)

hope she gets better rapidly. hugs and healing vibes. xxxx


----------



## *hic* (25 November 2010)

Sending my best wishes for a miraculous recovery.


----------



## xRobyn (25 November 2010)

Hugs and vibes to you xxx


----------



## mrussell (25 November 2010)

aw sweetheart...  I am sending my bestest prayers her way.  Big hugs to you xxx


----------



## tinkandlily (25 November 2010)

Oh dear the terrible, fx'd for you.


----------



## dieseldog (25 November 2010)

fingers crossed


----------



## Iceni (25 November 2010)

Poor, poor baby, horrible to see an animal you love like that. Will keep everything crossed and hope she pulls through xxx


----------



## cobgirlie (25 November 2010)

I'm so sorry. All my thoughts are with you both and healing vibes sent to your girl. xxx

If you would like I have some friends who do Reiki, they would happily send some to her if I ask. I'm not sure how much of it I believe in but it's certainly been a god send for my old boy when he needed it.


----------



## Fellewell (25 November 2010)

As requested, petition made to St Francis xx


----------



## Pearlsasinger (25 November 2010)

How awful for you both!
<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<vibes>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> for a good recovery.


----------



## sprytzer (25 November 2010)

Everything crossed for her and hope she improves xx


----------



## charlie76 (25 November 2010)

Poor you. I hope she gets better soon.x


----------



## Lady La La (25 November 2010)

I'm trying to stay positive, I was all ready for the vet to advise immediate pts but he seems hopeful that we will see some improvement by his next visit. He seemed reluctant to pts until he could better determin the extent of damage to her brain which I can only guess has got to be a positive. She is standing but swaying, and looks very sleepy. I guess it's just a waiting game for my beautiful girl now


----------



## Bug2007 (25 November 2010)

Really really hope she pulls through for you. ((((((((((Hugs))))))))))


----------



## riding_high (25 November 2010)

blimey what a horrific thing to happen.

sending lots of good vibes your way. hope when the vet comes back out there has been a big improvement.
fingers crossed


----------



## tinkandlily (25 November 2010)

A friends horse also fractured his skull, he was 17.2 and she tied him under a low roof, he reared and bashed his head, he also had a hole in his head, and thankfully he recovered, hope this had made you feel better and your mare recovers also.


----------



## Iceni (25 November 2010)

Having suffered concussion myself, it does take a long time to get yourself right (took me a month). I couldn't walk straight nor think straight and my doctor told me this was because fluid around the brain swells in order to protect it, so until that slowly subsided it takes a long time for your brain to work again. I don't know if the above is the same for horses, but if it is and as your vet is being positive, then I would hold on to the idea it maybe she's just going to need a bit of time and TLC to behave and feel normal again. People usually make full recoveries, so here's hoping your mare will too xxx


----------



## Becca-84 (25 November 2010)

Oh that sounds awful! Poor girl. Hope she improves soon. Fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## Iceni (25 November 2010)

Should also say I was very tired (slept most of the time), confused and grouchy when I first came home.


----------



## Amymay (25 November 2010)

Sending vibes and prayers ++++++


----------



## ISHmad (25 November 2010)

You are both in my thoughts and prayers.  x


----------



## Rosehip (25 November 2010)

Hugs thoughts and prayers, get a nice warm drink down you and try to stay positive! 
huge vibes winging their way to you! x


----------



## doris2008 (25 November 2010)

Huge hugs for you. Have everything crossed that she pulls through for you. x


----------



## Jojo_Pea4 (25 November 2010)

Sending vibes to both of you. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Chestnutmare (25 November 2010)

Oh dear sorry to hear this but am sending lots of healing vibes and hugs to you and finger's x'd that she pulls through ok.....


----------



## Vetwrap (25 November 2010)

We've got everything crossed for you and your lovely girl...


----------



## Kenzo (25 November 2010)

Oh gosh, your poor mare, hope they can do all they can and she recovers.

Huge (((hugs)))


----------



## MardyMare (25 November 2010)

Hugs and vibes coming your way.  x


----------



## peanut (25 November 2010)

Gosh how awful for you both  

Prayers being said


----------



## smellsofhorse (25 November 2010)

Thats terrible.
Thinking off you.
Hope she pulls through.


----------



## Daffodil (25 November 2010)

Everything crossed for you both.    What a dreadful thing to happen.

Lots of vibes coming her way.   xxx


----------



## Blaise (25 November 2010)

What an awful thing to happen  Sending lots of vibes & hugs your way. 

Fingers crossed for the both of you that she pulls through ok.
xx


----------



## RuthnMeg (25 November 2010)

You are in my thoughts, I've got my fingers firmly crossed for your mare to make a good recovery. Lots of hugs <<>>.


----------



## Pedantic (25 November 2010)

x


----------



## mrussell (25 November 2010)

Lady La La said:



			I'm trying to stay positive, I was all ready for the vet to advise immediate pts but he seems hopeful that we will see some improvement by his next visit. He seemed reluctant to pts until he could better determin the extent of damage to her brain which I can only guess has got to be a positive. She is standing but swaying, and looks very sleepy. I guess it's just a waiting game for my beautiful girl now
		
Click to expand...

Our old boy got kicked in the head and lost a lump of bone the size of my little finger from around his eye socket.  The attending vet took it out through the hole above his eye socket.  He was concussed and couldnt coordinate at all.  He was moved the next day to Newmarket who kept him in isolation under heat lamps as he couldnt control his body temperature.  He was kept on obs for a week and then sent home.

Hes fine now !!  So hopefully your girl will be too...


----------



## Theresa_F (25 November 2010)

They can recover, I know of a horse who fracture their skull and pulled through, so sending all the hopes and wishes for her to do the same.


----------



## nickslynn (25 November 2010)

Fingers crossed for a quick, full recovery.


----------



## debsflo (25 November 2010)

omg .poor starla .i will be thinking of you both and praying she is ok.  do you know what happened as i know she has been on restricted turnout.   hoping to hear better news later


----------



## Jenni_ (25 November 2010)

Hugs for you and kisses for her xx


----------



## maggy-may (25 November 2010)

So sorry to hear this, my thoughts are with and your girl i hope she makes a full recovery.x


----------



## Jingleballs (25 November 2010)

How awful - sending healing vibes to your girl!


----------



## Doncella (25 November 2010)

My thoughts and prayers for you and your mare.


----------



## TheresaW (25 November 2010)

Everything crossed for some good news this afternoon.  (((Hugs)))


----------



## Jane_Lou (25 November 2010)

My thoughts and prayers are with you.

When my old boy had a head injury he also went temporarily blind, the vet explained that a horses optic nerve is fixed unlike ours which can cope with our brains rattling in our heads and streching the optic nerve. Therefore if it is strectched in a horse it can cause blindness. My boy spent a week at the RVC and eventually recovered his sight but was photophobic for a number of weeks after that. My own vet contacted a vet in Glasgow vet school, sorry can't remember his name, and he gave lots of advise about care and rehabilitation.


----------



## MrsMozart (25 November 2010)

Both of you are in our thoughts.

Everything crossed for a good outcome.

Hugs hunny.


----------



## posie_honey (25 November 2010)

sending lots of healing vibes xx


----------



## Double_choc_lab (25 November 2010)

Thinking of you both.

Lots of luck and stay strong.


----------



## Keltic (25 November 2010)

sending you a huge amount of love and best wishes xxxxx


----------



## Ali2 (25 November 2010)

My thoughts are with you 

((((((((healing vibes))))))))


----------



## elephant (25 November 2010)

Hugs and prayers x


----------



## janei (25 November 2010)

That is so terrible for you, thinking of you both, hope she makes a speedy recovery x


----------



## MyBoyChe (25 November 2010)

Keeping everything crossed for some better news this afternoon x


----------



## shoo (25 November 2010)

Everything crossed and big hugs, hope you have some good news this afternoon xx


----------



## Bearsmum (25 November 2010)

Sending all the vibes I can.

JDx


----------



## ldlp111 (25 November 2010)

So sorry to hear this, hope she makes a speedy recovery x


----------



## Dolcé (25 November 2010)

My thoughts are with you both xx

Having now read the rest of the replies you have on here it looks like she has a fighting chance, if your vet doesn't agree when he comes back then please don't make any decisions without a second opinion.  I really hope this can all turn out ok for you. xx


----------



## misst (25 November 2010)

Oh I am so sorry to read this. Every good wish for her recovery and a ((hug)) for you x Please keep us updated when you have time.


----------



## Starzaan (25 November 2010)

Sending love and cuddles beautiful girl...  xxxxxx


And some for you too Lady La La xxxxxxxx


----------



## Lady La La (25 November 2010)

Thank you for the replies everyone, especially those who have had positive experiences 're head injuries. Although untried to take in what the vet was saying this am my head was wobbly and I know most of it didn't sink in. A friend has just been down to see her and called my vet immediately asking why he wasn't pts as she looks in such a bad way. She seemed much more positive after speaking with him and explained to me that head injuries often look worse than they are and vet is hoping for a positive change in her this pm. She is up and although wobbly, calm and breathing is regular. Still no obvious gain in sight but vet said this could take days and will know more this pm. So it's just a wait now. Thanks again for the support.


----------



## Starzaan (25 November 2010)

I know this isn't related really, but my niece had a MASSIVE accident last year and was in hospital with severe brain injuries, in an induced come for a month. A piece of her skull was removed and it really, really didn't look good. We all said our goodbyes, and the doctors tried one last time to revive her, just in case.


This is the very same niece who phoned me yesterday to tell me I stink and that she just rode her bike with no stabilisers for the first time. She is absolutely fine. Miracles do happen. xxxx


----------



## kerilli (25 November 2010)

Big vibes to your mare and hugs to you.
I knew a horse years ago who fractured her skull out in the field (the danger of having farm equipment lying around in paddocks at a livery yard, argh), and she pulled through. She had to be in a darkened stable for 6 months iirc but she came right.
Fingers firmly crossed, prayers sent for Starla. 
I'm sure if it's safe for you to be in with her, she'll take comfort from having you talk to her etc. If at all possible I'd keep horses nearby in stables too, not isolate her completely, I think if they're poorly it's good for them to know they haven't been 'abandoned by the herd' kind of thing.


----------



## TicTac (25 November 2010)

All the best for your mare. I hope she recovers, sending (((((((((( Hugs))))))))))))) xx


----------



## Hovis_and_SidsMum (25 November 2010)

Sending huge healing vibes for you and your gorgeous girl.
Fingers and everything else crossed that shes a fighter xx


----------



## LauraWheeler (25 November 2010)

Sending every (((((((((vibe)))))))) I can muster for your beautiful mare and massive massive ((((((((((hugs))))))))) for you. I have everything crossed that she will be ok. xxxx


----------



## LaurenM (25 November 2010)

Fingers crossed hun xx


----------



## glitterbug (25 November 2010)

My sympathies to you, I had a horse that did the same, damaged balance organ, bleeding from nose and ears, and not completely concious.

She had to have the light on permantly for a while as she would fall over if it was turned off as she balanced through her eyes.

Vet told me to treat her like she had had a stroke, and she had to relearn to walk again.

She made a complete recovery to return to eventing so don't lose hope yet.


----------



## lochpearl (25 November 2010)

How terrible for you, I'm getting goosebumps just thinking about this and if I were in the same position as you.

Sending you as much vibes as I can muster for some good news this afternoon. Whilst she may not be in pain, it is always distressing to see them act like that. My horse went to nip me a few weeks ago and his reaction was to fling his head up and really crack it across the top of the stable, he staggered for what seemed ages, pawed the ground, went wobbly and nearly collapsed, but within about 15 mins he seemed able to right himself. This was 15 mins and I was in a state so it is unbearable to think how you are feeling.

Lots of hugs coming your way and prayers that your girl starts mending xxx


----------



## millhouse (25 November 2010)

I'm praying for you.  Hope all goes well.


----------



## brighteyes (25 November 2010)

I have known a very first hand and completely positive outcome of exactly this type of accident.  Time and steroids and now, a near normal horse.  This horse poleaxed itself and bled from nostrils and ear and had a seizure which rendered it temporarily blind.  It was given painkillers and a sedative and kept quiet and recovered enough to travel home in 48 hours and completely over the next few weeks.  Needed to be kept in semi darkness as his eyes took ages to regain the pupil reflex to light and so wore a hood.  Otherwise he was pretty much OK.  Hang in there.


----------



## Gluttonforpunishment (25 November 2010)

Just seen this thread - can't imagine how tough it must be for you to just sit and wait.

Hoping and praying that things improve.


----------



## DiablosGold (25 November 2010)

Best wishes for you, will be waiting on an update xxx


----------



## Sprout (25 November 2010)

I am so sorry - what a horrific accident. 

I hope and pray she will be ok, my thoughts are with you.


----------



## Bertthefrog (25 November 2010)

Thinking of you both and keeping everything crossed x


----------



## marinitagsd (25 November 2010)

Thats terrible! Here's hoping she is going to be ok. xxxx


----------



## Chestnuttymare (25 November 2010)

what a terrible thing to happen. Hopefully she will imorove today and make a good recovery. x


----------



## Miramis (25 November 2010)

Lots of healing vibes for your girlie, what a horrible accident, you must be beside yourself with worry.

I have all my fingers and toes crossed that she makes a good recovery.

Take care, Ang x


----------



## catdragon (25 November 2010)

Lots of positive healing vibes being sent your way from me as well, I do hope she pulls through.

Big Hugs XX


----------



## Booboos (25 November 2010)

Terrible accident, hope you get some good news and she's feeling better by now!


----------



## Janah (25 November 2010)

So, so sorry to hear of your news.  Praying for her.  

Hugs x x

Jane


----------



## sadiedeb (25 November 2010)

Sending you both lots of hugs and get well vibes and keep everything crossed x


----------



## DH1 (25 November 2010)

I read this earlier,and have been thinking of you all day. I really,really hope she pulls through.


----------



## Dollysox (25 November 2010)

Hugs and vibes to you both, and fingers crossed that you have more positive news soon. xx


----------



## PapaFrita (25 November 2010)

So sorry, how awful for you  I hope she starts to improve very soon.


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (25 November 2010)

Have only just seen this thoughts are with you both and everything crossed xxx


----------



## Jericho (25 November 2010)

I hope you have had some good news by now. Sending you the very strongest vibes for a positive outcome xx


----------



## DeJaVue (25 November 2010)

Just caught this thread, what a terrible thing to happen. Stay positive and hoping that tonight brings you and your girl good news xx


----------



## blondestbrunette (25 November 2010)

Lots and lots of healing vibes! Hope you are both okay? Do you have any news? x


----------



## Pebbles (25 November 2010)

So very sorry to read this, loads more prayers, good vibes and hugs to you both, hope you have some positive news very soon, poor girls xxxxxxxx


----------



## Daisy2 (25 November 2010)

Very sad and painful for you both, time is a great healer, huge hugs and best wishes for a positive outcome.


----------



## Lady La La (25 November 2010)

She's gone. She's at peace now and pain free. She didn't have the positive reaction to the drugs the vet was hoping for and we made the decision to say goodbye this afternoon. Sleep well my beautiful starla la la xxx


----------



## tinkandlily (25 November 2010)

Lady La La said:



			She's gone. She's at peace now and pain free. She didn't have the positive reaction to the drugs the vet was hoping for and we made the decision to say goodbye this afternoon. Sleep well my beautiful starla la la xxx
		
Click to expand...

I am soo sorry, R.I.P starla
Huge hugs


----------



## sadiedeb (25 November 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear this -try to focus on the good times you had - sending you big hugs thinking of you at this very sad time x


----------



## sprytzer (25 November 2010)

So so sorry, take comfort in knowing she was loved and you did the best for her.
RIP Starla  (((hugs)))


----------



## maggy-may (25 November 2010)

Hugs.xxxx


----------



## Toast (25 November 2010)

How sad  i was hoping for a positive outcome for you and Starla. Im sorry for your loss 
x


----------



## *hic* (25 November 2010)

I'm so sorry for you that she's gone. RIP Starla, run free.


----------



## Chestnutmare (25 November 2010)

Oh I am so so sorry to hear this....actually crying for you.....massive hugs hun she's now up in the great field above with the rest of the best.....


----------



## MurphysMinder (25 November 2010)

So sorry. x


----------



## horsecrazy25 (25 November 2010)

<<<Hugs>>> So sorry to hear this.
R.I.P, Starla xxxx


----------



## Snoozinsusan (25 November 2010)

So sorry.  I have tears in my eyes, I was hoping for better outcome for you.

Remember the good times you had.


----------



## JenHunt (25 November 2010)

Lady La La said:



			She's gone. She's at peace now and pain free. She didn't have the positive reaction to the drugs the vet was hoping for and we made the decision to say goodbye this afternoon. Sleep well my beautiful starla la la xxx
		
Click to expand...

I'm so sorry to hear she's gone.... 

but as you say, she'll be pain free. 

be proud of yourself for being selfless, and for being brave enough to make the hardest decision.  Sending hugs your way!


----------



## Girlychu (25 November 2010)

Im so sorry


----------



## Lady La La (25 November 2010)

Thank you. She gave me everything, and never held back. The snow started to fall just as we were saying our good byes. Once she had gone I went in to say goodbye, I told her how much I loved her and she suddenly gulped in a load of air scaring me half to death! I know that was just her body and not her but I like to think that was my girl having the last laugh. She always did like to have the final word!!!

Run sound now la la, free from pain and remember me like I'll remember you xxx


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (25 November 2010)

RIP Starla 

So sorry to hear your sad news hugs to you x


----------



## MardyMare (25 November 2010)

So sorry to be reading this.  Big hugs.  RIP Starla run free beautiful girl xxx


----------



## kerilli (25 November 2010)

So so sorry to hear this. Big hugs and huge sympathy to you.


----------



## CalllyH (25 November 2010)

yep I am really trying not to cry.  RIP lovely girl xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## alwaysbroke (25 November 2010)

So sorry, huge hugs x


----------



## tallyho! (25 November 2010)

So so sad, sorry to hear she did not pull through.

Big hugs and may you rip Starla xx


----------



## The_snoopster (25 November 2010)

So sorry xxx


----------



## Moggy in Manolos (25 November 2010)

I am so very sorry to hear of this, rip x


----------



## Pony_Puzz (25 November 2010)

Really sorry to hear this  RIP Starla. Hugs for you.


----------



## comet&joe (25 November 2010)

thats horrible 
hope shes ok and playing for her!


----------



## crunchie1 (25 November 2010)

So sorry. Thinking of you. RIP Starla


----------



## Miss-rose (25 November 2010)

So sorry for your loss. Rip xxxx


----------



## gillianfleming (25 November 2010)

So sorry

RIP Starla


----------



## ldlp111 (25 November 2010)

So sorry to hear this RIP Starla run free


----------



## Ommadawn (25 November 2010)

So sorry to hear this terrible news.

((((((((((HUGS))))))))))


----------



## Jesstickle (25 November 2010)

O hun. I'm so sorry. Hugs to you.


----------



## ElvisandTilly (25 November 2010)

I am so sorry for your sad loss of Starla. Hugs to you and RIP Starla, run wild, run free. She will always be with you in your heart. x


----------



## Pebbles (25 November 2010)

So so sad for you, RIP Starla, run free xx


----------



## devilwoman (25 November 2010)

Really sorry to read this, take care and RIP Starla x


----------



## Maesfen (25 November 2010)

So sorry to hear this.


----------



## MochaDun (25 November 2010)

I'm so sorry for your awful day, and that your lovely mare didn't make it, RIP Starla.  Thinking of you this evening x


----------



## Red30563 (25 November 2010)

So sorry. RIP beautiful Starla.


----------



## DeJaVue (25 November 2010)

So, so sorry. Hugs x


----------



## Fire_Fly (25 November 2010)

I'm so sorry for you loss, RIP Starla xx


----------



## Pearlsasinger (25 November 2010)

So sorry to hear this.
What a terrible day you must have had.


----------



## mrussell (25 November 2010)

oh lordy, I am so sorry that youve lost your friend. Big hugs to you.... RIP Starla xx


----------



## Elsbells (25 November 2010)

So sorry(((((((((((hugs)))))))))))


----------



## ISHmad (25 November 2010)

So very sorry.  RIP Starla x


----------



## spotty_pony (25 November 2010)

Aww I'm so sorry, RIP  xxx


----------



## Keltic (25 November 2010)

So sorry (((hugs))) xx


----------



## Daffodil (25 November 2010)

Heart breaking.    I am so so sorry.

Lots of hugs and RIP Starla


----------



## haras (25 November 2010)

So sorry, thats so sad x


----------



## immoralorchid (25 November 2010)

oh god i am so sorry rip starla 

Don't Cry For The Horses
By: Susan Humphrey

They were ours as a gift, but never to keep,
As they close their eyes forever to sleep.
Their spirits unbound,
On silver wings they fly.
A million white horses,
Against the blue sky.
Look up into heaven,
You'll see them above.
The horses we lost,
The horses we loved.
Manes and tails flowing,
As they gallop through time,
They were never yours- they were never mine.
Don't cry for the horses,
They'll be back some day.
When our time is gone,
They will show us the way.
Do you hear that soft nicker?
Close to your ear?
Don't cry for the horses,
Love the ones that are here.


----------



## Lynnie1 (25 November 2010)

Lady La La, so sorry to hear of the loss of Starla.  I lost my boy in February so know how gutted you must feel.  Gone but never forgotten 

Thoughts from Suffolk are with you x


----------



## Bearsmum (25 November 2010)

So very sorry to read this, I've been thinking of you all day.

RIP little lady.

JDx


----------



## DH1 (25 November 2010)

I am so very sorry, it's heartbreaking news.


----------



## JaneyP (25 November 2010)

So sorry xx


----------



## Gucci_b (25 November 2010)

so sorry to read that you have lost your horse (((hugs))) x


----------



## charliesarmy (25 November 2010)

how sad was hoping for a positive outcome "thoughts are with you"


----------



## showqa (25 November 2010)

Poor poor you and of course your darling horse. All of us who adore our horses know exactly how you feel and we're with you. Please take some time out for yourself now.


----------



## brighteyes (25 November 2010)

So sorry she didn't make it - massive hugs to you xxx


----------



## Chellebean (25 November 2010)

***huge hugs*** 
get well soon xx


----------



## el_Snowflakes (25 November 2010)

Lady La La said:



			She's gone. She's at peace now and pain free. She didn't have the positive reaction to the drugs the vet was hoping for and we made the decision to say goodbye this afternoon. Sleep well my beautiful starla la la xxx
		
Click to expand...


my deepest condolences, so very sorry to hear this. BIG hugs x


----------



## Ebenezer_Scrooge (25 November 2010)

I am so so sorry to hear your tragic news  I have only just logged on and was reading in the hope of a positive outcome.  RIP Starla and cuddles to you Lady La La, you are in my thoughts xxxx


----------



## Sprout (25 November 2010)

I am so very sorry - my thoughts are with you.


----------



## ScarlettLady (25 November 2010)

So sorry to hear your news! What a horrible day for you  Thoughts and *Hugs*
RIP Starla xxx


----------



## DipseyDeb (25 November 2010)

So sorry for you!!


----------



## Ali2 (25 November 2010)

RIP Starla

Thoughts are with you


----------



## Nari (25 November 2010)

I'm so so sorry, huge (((hugs))) to you.

Sweet dreams Starla, you'll see your mum again one day x.


----------



## Lady La La (25 November 2010)

Thank you for the kind words everyone.

I can't quite believe she is gone, each time I think there are no more tears left I look at her photo and my heart breaks all over again. It was a truly awful thing to have happened to her and I only wish I could turn back time and stop this whole mess from happening - it was only yesterday I was making arrangements for her to be at my wedding, it doesn't seem right.


----------



## AfricanBeauty (25 November 2010)

Lady Lala I'm so sorry for your loss, I've only just read this post and cannot begin to imagine what you are going through. Big hugs for you. Remember all the good times you had, and you can rest easy that you know you did the right thing for her and she is at peace now.
RIP Starla, gone but not forgotten.


----------



## Dolcé (25 November 2010)

Oh I am so sorry, I just checked in before bed expecting a more positive outcome.  RIP Starla x


----------



## jodie3 (25 November 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear your tragic news, run free Starla and hugs for you Lady La La xxx


----------



## Tink_87 (25 November 2010)

So sorry to read this, can't begin to imagine what you're going through.

RIP Starla


----------



## MrsMozart (25 November 2010)

Oh darling! I am so sorry. 

Rest in peace beautiful Starla.


----------



## Crazy Friesian (25 November 2010)

Thinking of you hun.((HUG))) RIP Starla. xxx


----------



## Vizslak (25 November 2010)

(((((hugs))))) 
RIP Starla xxxx


----------



## SKY (25 November 2010)

i am so so so sorry for you, dont knoe what to say only i am thinking of you and again just so sorry.


----------



## Tinypony (25 November 2010)

I am so sorry to read this sad news.  Take care of yourself, she's free now.


----------



## shoo (25 November 2010)

I am so sorry,take care of yourself hun, remember the good times xx


----------



## debsflo (25 November 2010)

just got in and checked as had been hoping for good news. i am so sorry to hear this very sad news.i hope youre ok and when you recover from the shock can remember the nice memories.  rip starla.


----------



## Mike007 (25 November 2010)

I will be thinking of your poor horse (hope that counts as a prayer). Oh lord,I have just now read she is gone.I guess I know where you are at(There are tears in my eyes and I have just been staring at a picture of Lancelot). Youb are going through hell at the moment ,I know . PM me if you need to talk.


----------



## alainax (25 November 2010)

:


RIP Starla, I'm sure whenever a bright star twinkles in the sky, your human mum will think of you.


----------



## bryngelenponies (25 November 2010)

I'll lend you for a little while
My grandest foal, He said,
For you to love while she's alive
And mourn for when she's dead.

It may be one or twenty years,
Or days or months, you see.
But, will you, till I take her back,
Take care of her for me?

She'll bring her charms to gladden you,
And should her stay be brief,
You'll have treasured memories
To bring solace in your grief.

I cannot promise she will stay,
Since all from earth return.
But, there are lessons taught on earth
I want this foal to learn.

I've looked the wide world over
In my search for teachers true.
And from the throngs that crowd life's lanes
With trust I have selected you.

Now will you give her your total love,
Nor think the labour vain,
Nor hate Me when I come
To take her back again?

I know you'll give her tenderness
And love will bloom each day.
And for the happiness you've known
Forever grateful stay.

But should I come and call for her
Much sooner than you'd planned,
You'll brave the bitter grief that comes
And someday understand.

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## alainax (25 November 2010)

bryngelenponies said:



			I'll lend you for a little while
My grandest foal, He said,
For you to love while she's alive
And mourn for when she's dead.

It may be one or twenty years,
Or days or months, you see.
But, will you, till I take her back,
Take care of her for me?

She'll bring her charms to gladden you,
And should her stay be brief,
You'll have treasured memories
To bring solace in your grief.

I cannot promise she will stay,
Since all from earth return.
But, there are lessons taught on earth
I want this foal to learn.

I've looked the wide world over
In my search for teachers true.
And from the throngs that crowd life's lanes
With trust I have selected you.

Now will you give her your total love,
Nor think the labour vain,
Nor hate Me when I come
To take her back again?

I know you'll give her tenderness
And love will bloom each day.
And for the happiness you've known
Forever grateful stay.

But should I come and call for her
Much sooner than you'd planned,
You'll brave the bitter grief that comes
And someday understand.

So sorry for your loss.
		
Click to expand...

OMG, I'm in flooods of tears, ive heard the rainbow bridge story, but this really broke me. 
I cant stand losing them 

on googling your poem i also found

"If it should be that I grow weak, and pain should keep me from my sleep.  Then you must do what must be done, for this last battle cannot be won.,

You will be sad, I understand, don't let your grief then stay your hand.  For this day more than all the rest, your love for me must stand the test.

We've had so many happy years, what is to come can hold no fears.  You'd not want me to suffer so, the time has come, please let me go.

Take me where my needs they'll tend, and please stay with me until the end.  Hold me firm and speak to me, until my eyes no longer see.

I know in time that you will see, the kindness that you did for me.  Although my tail its last has waved, from pain and suffering, I've been saved.

Please do not grieve it must be you, who had this painful thing to do.  We've been so close, we two, these years, don't let your heart hold back its tears.
 ~Author Unknown~ 
"

And heres rainbow bridge for those who dont know it -

When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge. 
There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together. 
There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable. 

All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor; those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by. 
The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind. 

They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent; His eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster. 

You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart. 

Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together....


They may just be words, but they can sometimes shed a little comfort  in the hard times.


----------



## Tiffany (25 November 2010)

Lady La La said:



			She's gone. She's at peace now and pain free. She didn't have the positive reaction to the drugs the vet was hoping for and we made the decision to say goodbye this afternoon. Sleep well my beautiful starla la la xxx
		
Click to expand...

Only just read your sad news. I'm so sorry she didn't pull through.
RIP Starla


----------



## Maizy (25 November 2010)

Bless you Lady la la, i'll send her a little prayer in heaven. She's at peace now. xx


----------



## aro (25 November 2010)

So sorry for your sad loss. RIP Starla x


----------



## RuthnMeg (26 November 2010)

Very sorry to hear this, I feel for you. Massive hugs, xxx


----------



## MerrySherryRider (26 November 2010)

I am so sorry, poor sweet Starla.
 I think many of us understand how broken your heart feels tonight and endless the tears are. Reading this, my heart is taken back to the day I lost my most beloved horse and my tears are not for her or me, but for you in your grief for Starla. I hope the memories of her will soften your sadness.


----------



## charlyan (26 November 2010)

Just read this...how tragic 

RIP Starla, and huge ((((hugs)))) to you xxx


----------



## Rose Folly (26 November 2010)

Have only just ound this. So very very sorry for her, and for you. Bless you.


----------



## Oberon (26 November 2010)

I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Hedgewitch13 (26 November 2010)

Oh I am so sorry she didn't respond to the drugs. I'm sat here with leaky eyes for you - thank god I'm the only one in the office. 
You did all you could for and I'm sure that wherever she is she is thanking you for trying to help her. Big hugs to you hun xxxx


----------



## Chestnutmare (26 November 2010)

alainax said:



			OMG, I'm in flooods of tears, ive heard the rainbow bridge story, but this really broke me. 
I cant stand losing them 

on googling your poem i also found

"If it should be that I grow weak, and pain should keep me from my sleep.  Then you must do what must be done, for this last battle cannot be won.,

You will be sad, I understand, don't let your grief then stay your hand.  For this day more than all the rest, your love for me must stand the test.

We've had so many happy years, what is to come can hold no fears.  You'd not want me to suffer so, the time has come, please let me go.

Take me where my needs they'll tend, and please stay with me until the end.  Hold me firm and speak to me, until my eyes no longer see.

I know in time that you will see, the kindness that you did for me.  Although my tail its last has waved, from pain and suffering, I've been saved.

Please do not grieve it must be you, who had this painful thing to do.  We've been so close, we two, these years, don't let your heart hold back its tears.
 ~Author Unknown~ 
"

And heres rainbow bridge for those who dont know it -

When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge. 
There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together. 
There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable. 

All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor; those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by. 
The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind. 

They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent; His eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster. 

You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart. 

Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together....


They may just be words, but they can sometimes shed a little comfort  in the hard times.
		
Click to expand...

OMG that 2nd poem really set me off....what a gorgeous poem and oh so true.....brought back the memories for me...

Hope your ok Lady la la...hugs ((((( )))))


----------



## TheresaW (26 November 2010)

Very sorry.  RIP Starla x


----------



## Riverboy (26 November 2010)

Trying desperatly not to cry in the office... those tears do seem endless Lady La La but one day you will be able to remember the good times you had together and you have braved the hardest test of your love to her - you let her go on without you when her quality of life needed it...

RIP Starla - run free with those that shone too brightly for the angels not to call them home xxx


----------



## Bug2007 (26 November 2010)

OMG I'm so sorry to hear this, i'm in the office crying like a baby. 
At least she is pain free. Just makes you think just how easily this kind of thing can happen. 
Thinking of you at this hard time.

She'll be at your wedding. All past friends will be. x x x x


----------



## Jericho (26 November 2010)

I am so sorry, run free brave little mare xx RIP xx


----------



## Sadiemay (26 November 2010)

Truly heartbreaking news  I was praying for a positive outcome.

I am so very sorry for your loss.  I can only imagine the pain and loss you are feeling right now.  

You did the kindest most selfless thing for her, she is at peace now.  

And never forget she may be gone in body but her spirit will always be with you.

Run free Starla xx


----------



## lochpearl (26 November 2010)

I'm another one that was hoping a positive outcome this morning. I am so sorry that you have lost your precious horse, but as others have said, she is pain free and probably galloping over the skies looking down on you.

Massive hugs from me. It will get easier but you must let yourself grieve.

Run free Starla xxx


----------



## Ruth_Cymru (26 November 2010)

So very sorry for your loss.  Rest in peace Starla x x


----------



## Suzie86 (26 November 2010)

so sorry for your loss hun


----------



## cobgirlie (26 November 2010)

I cannot begin to imagine the pain you are going through. I'll light a candle tonight for your special girl. I'm so sorry.


----------



## doris2008 (26 November 2010)

So sorry sweetie  I was desperately hoping this morning would bring some positive news. You have done the right thing and she is pain free now.
Massive hugs for you.


----------



## Empy&Treacle (26 November 2010)

_My time's come my dear,
As it comes for us all
Hug me close one last time
As I lay in my stall

I feel you shudder,
But there's no need to cry
I'll tell you the secret
of why horses die

I got to a pasture that's
far away and above,
But know that we're forever
bound by our love

I'll make hoofprints to heaven
So you'll find your way,
Wear the path smooth to
keep you from wandering astray

I'll carry your guardian angel nearby,
With my wings wipe the tears from
your soul when you cry,

If you're ever alone,
Or your life's hard to lead,
Close your eyes and remember
Me, your eternal steed

Who awaits, at the gates
to carry you home
So the last journey you make
Is not made alone

On my golden hooves we'll gallop,
And on silver wings fly,
Yes, this is the secret
Of why horses die._

The Secret
by Annamaria Tadlock

I am so sorry to hear of your tragic loss.  I know how you feel and the words above, albeit made me cry for the loss of my two horses in July and August, they also comforted me.  

RIP Starla <3  They were a gift, but not for us to keep!! xxxx


----------



## Jenni_ (26 November 2010)

Sorry to hear that she didn't pull through.

Remember that when we pass, it is not the end, it is only the end of the beginning.

you'll see her again someday....


----------



## Kenzo (26 November 2010)

Oh no, I am so very sorry to hear this, huge huge (((hugs))).

I know how you must be feeling, no words can help I know, but in time things will get easier.

RIP Starla x


----------



## Clarew22 (26 November 2010)

So sorry 

RIP Starla


----------



## catdragon (26 November 2010)

My sincere and heartfelt condolences to you Lady La La, you and your vet did the best you could & I am sorry it was not to be.

RIP Starla XXX


----------



## Vetwrap (26 November 2010)

So sorry.  I was really hoping that all would be well.

Huge hugs to you.


----------



## DiablosGold (26 November 2010)

So so sorry - sat here in tears for you.

Rest in peace Starla xxx


----------



## Starzaan (26 November 2010)

Run free beautiful girl

xxxxxx


----------



## QUICKFIRE (26 November 2010)

Such a tragic accident, can only second what everyone else has already said.
Think of all the good times.x


----------



## NELSON11 (26 November 2010)

Jess1 said:



_My time's come my dear,
As it comes for us all
Hug me close one last time
As I lay in my stall

I feel you shudder,
But there's no need to cry
I'll tell you the secret
of why horses die

I got to a pasture that's
far away and above,
But know that we're forever
bound by our love

I'll make hoofprints to heaven
So you'll find your way,
Wear the path smooth to
keep you from wandering astray

I'll carry your guardian angel nearby,
With my wings wipe the tears from
your soul when you cry,

If you're ever alone,
Or your life's hard to lead,
Close your eyes and remember
Me, your eternal steed

Who awaits, at the gates
to carry you home
So the last journey you make
Is not made alone

On my golden hooves we'll gallop,
And on silver wings fly,
Yes, this is the secret
Of why horses die._

The Secret
by Annamaria Tadlock

I am so sorry to hear of your tragic loss.  I know how you feel and the words above, albeit made me cry for the loss of my two horses in July and August, they also comforted me.  

RIP Starla <3  They were a gift, but not for us to keep!! xxxx
		
Click to expand...

How true this is, very beautiful words. 

Big big hug to you, Be strong. RIP Starla

xxxx


----------



## marinitagsd (26 November 2010)

I'm so very sorry to hear that, its a terrible thing to happen.
xxxxxxx


----------



## Hovis_and_SidsMum (26 November 2010)

So sorry to read this, I was praying for good news.
RIP Starla, run free princess


----------



## Theresa_F (26 November 2010)

I am so sorry to hear this and sending you a huge hug.


----------



## Double_choc_lab (26 November 2010)

So sorry to hear.  She'll know you were with her.  RIP


----------



## jumpthemoon (26 November 2010)

Such a shame - I read this yesterday and was really hoping she would be ok. Thoughts are with you, RIP Starla  x


----------



## janei (26 November 2010)

Am so sorry to hear this, how completely dreadful for you.  Thoughts are with you. RIP Starla x


----------



## Lady La La (26 November 2010)

Thank you guys, such overwhelming support from you all.
I had a pretty sleepless night last night and being at the yard this morning was unbearable but I know it will get easier.

Some pictures of how I'm trying to remember her, not the blind and scared pony I said goodbye to last night...













When I'm feeling a little stronger I'll share with you all how I came by my beautiful mare and the life she lead. Luckily she gave us a beautiful foal who is now two years old and living a lovely life with a close friend. She is the spit of her mum and something beautiful to remember her by. 

Thanks again x


----------



## Natch (26 November 2010)

What a gorgeous horse. I'm so very sorry for your loss x


----------



## teddyt (26 November 2010)

Im so sorry for your loss. How heart wrenching.


----------



## Spyda (26 November 2010)

I am so, _so_ sorry for your loss. X


----------



## happyhack (26 November 2010)

I am so so so sorry for your loss


----------



## LauraWheeler (26 November 2010)

Lady La La said:



			She's gone. She's at peace now and pain free. She didn't have the positive reaction to the drugs the vet was hoping for and we made the decision to say goodbye this afternoon. Sleep well my beautiful starla la la xxx
		
Click to expand...

I've just seen this. I'm so very sorry for your loss  You did all you could for her and in the end you put her first. She will be forever thankful to you.


RIP. Beautiful girl, you were truly loved xxxxx

(((((((((hugs)))))))) to you at this terrable time.


----------



## Dollysox (26 November 2010)

So terribly sorry that she didn't make it.  Huge hugs to you.


----------



## BlairandAzria (26 November 2010)

I am so so sorry for you.  Lots of love and big hugs to you.  I was praying for a postive outcome last night, and sneakily logged on in work hoping for the best today.  Your news and all the beautiful posts have had me holding back the tears at my computer- and jump up and run to the ladies twice when i wasn't quite able to hold them in.

Goodbye Starla darling beauty, run happy and free.  Lady la la never doubt, she will be with you on your wedding day. xxxxx


----------



## Chestnuttymare (26 November 2010)

So so sorry that this has happened. I was so hoping she would pull through, obviously we all were. 
Those are great pics, she was a stunning girl. How nice that you have her daughter too.

I know what you mean about the next morning going to the yard. I lost one of mine in April and it was so hard to get there and not hear him whicker to me.

Loads of hugs to you.  It will be nice to hear her story when you are feeling strong enough. xx


----------



## Vickijay (26 November 2010)

Im sorry, it must of been terrible for you. She was beautiful and at least she gave you a daughter, hopefully she can make you feel slightly better through all this.


----------



## AshTay (26 November 2010)

My thoughts are with you. Am so sorry for your loss. x


----------



## michelleice (26 November 2010)

so sorry hun truly am, Here if you need to talk/rant just pm me xx


----------



## 3Beasties (26 November 2010)

I am so sorry for your Loss 

Rip Starla xxx


----------



## Doncella (26 November 2010)

Lady La La said:



			Thank you guys, such overwhelming support from you all.
I had a pretty sleepless night last night and being at the yard this morning was unbearable but I know it will get easier.

Some pictures of how I'm trying to remember her, not the blind and scared pony I said goodbye to last night...













When I'm feeling a little stronger I'll share with you all how I came by my beautiful mare and the life she lead. Luckily she gave us a beautiful foal who is now two years old and living a lovely life with a close friend. She is the spit of her mum and something beautiful to remember her by. 

Thanks again x
		
Click to expand...

What a beautiful horse.  So many hugs and thoughts coming your way.


----------



## OneInAMillion (26 November 2010)

RIP, so so awful xxxxxxx


----------



## Sags_Deer (26 November 2010)

So very sorry to hear such sad news, ((hugs)) to you. x


----------



## nutty mare!! (26 November 2010)

so sorry for your lossxxx but rest assured she is back where she came from, in perfect peace xxxxxx


----------



## tammy4eva (26 November 2010)

Hugs for you both


----------



## Bertthefrog (26 November 2010)

Like all the posts above, was really hoping for some good news.

I can not put into words how a horse can make its way into your heart and soul, but they do time and time again. They bring such unconditional love, are funny, frustrating, comforting and maddening all rolled into one. Sentient, noble creatures that we should feel honoured to become part of their lives.

When the time comes to say goodbye, whether timely or otherwise, the pain rips your heart apart.

You have done all you could for her, and I am so very sorry she has gone. 

Sending you some serious hugs at a heart breaking time x


----------



## devilwoman (26 November 2010)

So sorry to read this, take care and RIP x


----------



## PippiPony (26 November 2010)

So sorry
RIP Starla
x


----------



## Serenity087 (26 November 2010)

RIP Starla.

Am in tears here, it is certainly no way to lose a horse.  I'm still scarred by the picture of Carrie sleeping so peacefully at last.  Many hugs for you, it's not going to be easy.

*hugs*


----------



## Tormenta (26 November 2010)

I'm so sorry. She was truly lovely. Rest in Peace Starla.


----------



## Munchkin (26 November 2010)

Tragic. I'm so sorry. x


----------



## naza (26 November 2010)

I was following this thread and was hoping i'd comw back and see a positive outcome, im so sorry for your loss! xxxx


----------



## elephant (27 November 2010)

So so terribly sorry to hear your news  sending hugs xx


----------



## cumbriamax (27 November 2010)

fingers crossed, hope all goes well.


----------



## misst (27 November 2010)

RIP Starla and (((hugs))) to you. I am very very sorry to read this outcome. x


----------

